# Why do you buy a BMW? (Multiple choice allowed)



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

I am trying to find out why people buy a BMW. Your response is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

And you still haven't added "practicality" to your list of options. For me, it's because it's the highest performace practical car available. Period.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

RELIABILITY! hahaha :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

most of the above...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

My decision wasn't as black and white as the poll.

It began with rising fuel prices in early 2001. Commuting in my first choice 4X4 Pick up truck wasn't looking good at the gas pump, and the delay of building in Montana was on hold...so, the requirements for a new vehicle fell to just two catagories--Commute and "something fun to drive". It also had to accomdate two kids in the backseat.

Then the quest began, 10 weeks of researching, test driving about 7 different automobiles(Volvo, Audi Honda, Ford (SVT Cobra), Toyota, Lexus, and lastly, BMW) I might add that BMW was on this list of cars to test drive by chance, since I had driven a co-workers 1992 525i with 192,000 miles on it..I thought the car was relatively new, til I looked at the odometer! I was shocked.

Requirements were something that was sporty, fun to drive, had decent HP, and had a good fuel burn rate. It had to be a "tolerant" suspension of a 70 mile RT commute each day, but not to slushy.

The last car I test drove was a 325i. The competition for my hard-earned money (I use that term loosely as I work for the Lazy B) was over within 5 min. of driving it.

(The SVT was at the top of the "Fun" list, but bottom of the fuel burn rate, it also held high "appeal" to me as I'm kind of a Ford guy anyway. After test driving the SVT, it was soon scratched off the list due to crappy interior, no _usable_ backseat, and questionable suspension)

The 325i got me drooling after a test drive, the 330ci got me to write the down payment.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The one I bought is one step from the penultimate compromise for all my needs/wants. If only two my wheels were driven, it would be the penultimate. If only two of the wheels were driven and it had the 3.0L it would be the ultimate compromise machine.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

1. Performance
2. Styling
3. Safety


----------



## 325i RocketGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

"The image of owning a BMW"

I hate that one.

"You own a BMW so you must really be a rich bastard."

"No, my BMW doesn't cost any more than that POS SUV you own, but it's a heck of a lot more fun to drive and uses half as much gas."


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

325i RocketGuy said:


> *"The image of owning a BMW"
> 
> I hate that one.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the image is a HUGE negative to me, not a positive. I wonder about all of those that selected it as one of their reasons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm also surprised that there have not been more votes for "value". I mean an Accord costs roughly the same as a 325 but the 325 offers so much more. That's value.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Ok, what exactly is the problem with the image of owning a BMW?

I've never felt any stigma. I dunno why TD and others despise the so called "BMW image"


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *I'm also surprised that there have not been more votes for "value". I mean an Accord costs roughly the same as a 325 but the 325 offers so much more. That's value. *


I voted value.

Even with the overpriced 'big' 6


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to admit that for me, it was primarily the 'image' associated with driving/owning a BMW. I can't afford a pot to piss in, but I want everyone who sees me in my BMW to *think* (thanks TD) that I've got money to burn.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

With the 325, I felt like I wasn't asked to sacrifice any one thing (except maybe interior room, which isn't a major concern)...

*Performance:* Sport Package, 5-speed
*Luxury:* Myrtle Wood, Moonroof
*Practicality:* 4-doors, split folding rear seats, good gas mileage
*Value:* Cost the same as that loaded Maxima I once considered

For me, it was and still is the best car that can be had for around $30k. :thumbup:

Michael


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Ok, what exactly is the problem with the image of owning a BMW?
> 
> I've never felt any stigma. I dunno why TD and others despise the so called "BMW image" *


In order to feel a stigma, Nate, one must have feelings :flipoff:



The BMW image...

When I told certain freinds and family members (read: the people that know me and my car obsessions best) that I was thinking about a BMW, the response was usually an "" followed by, "Why do you want a b*ee*mer?" or "How much is a b*ee*mer going to cost you?"

Of course, the fact it's a wagon deflects much of the bullshit.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Ok, what exactly is the problem with the image of owning a BMW?
> 
> I've never felt any stigma. I dunno why TD and others despise the so called "BMW image" *


the IMAGE that many people hold of BMW owners is that of arrogance. Didn't you see the recent survey/opinion that declared BMW drivers the biggest jerks? haven't you ever heard the porcupine joke?

the one time that a car driver intentionally and aggressively used his vehicle against me while on my motorcycle enough to endanger my life was an M3. yes a single incident, but stereotypes exist for a reason.

the other IMAGE is that of wealth.

the hardest part of buying my car was ignoring the BMW image.

kurt


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> In order to feel a stigma, Nate, one must have feelings :flipoff:
> 
> ...


And, on those rare occasions where you even bother trying to explain your purchasing rationale (performance, practicality, value, etc), they give you that look of "Yeah, right. You wanted a b*ee*mer."

I never bring it up and have gotten good at changing the subject inconspicuously whenever someone asks me what I drive.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ride365 said:


> *
> 
> the IMAGE that many people hold of BMW owners is that of arrogance. Didn't you see the recent survey/opinion that declared BMW drivers the biggest jerks? haven't you ever heard the porcupine joke?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have seen those jokes.

The internet is not real life and I have never been bothered by it. Maybe there is an image of weath. I don't know why either would bother anyone.

Buy the car for yourself and forget about the unenlightened non-BMW owners


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

ultimate = ultimate
penultimate = one down from that (next to ultimate; almost ultimate; not quite ultimate... whatever)



[email protected] said:


> *The one I bought is one step from the penultimate compromise for all my needs/wants. If only two my wheels were driven, it would be the penultimate. If only two of the wheels were driven and it had the 3.0L it would be the ultimate compromise machine. *


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> Buy the car for yourself and forget about the unenlightened non-BMW owners  *


Yes, screw everyone that isn't on *our* level. Nice, Nate.


----------

